# AVE40 & Vape King - Vaper Games Episodes



## Gizmo (28/9/16)

AVE40 approached Vape King to promote their new show "Vaper Games". Ave40 being one of Vape King's suppliers for the past 3 years we have a very long standing and strong relationship and are proud to be a part of Vaper Games!

Episode One



Episode Two

​


----------

